# Recommend Reformed Baptist Systematic Theologies?



## Dachaser (Nov 3, 2016)

Have AH Strong theology, and abstarct of systematic theology, bit is there anyone else could suggest reading who was/is reformed and Baptist?


----------



## zsmcd (Nov 3, 2016)

This is an invaluable site. 

https://reformedbooksonline.com/top...nline/reformed-baptist-systematic-theologies/


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 3, 2016)

http://www.rbap.net/our-books/covenant-theology-from-adam-to-Christ-by-nehemiah-coxe-and-john-owen/

I believe Nehemiah Coxe is one of the best and written by a theologian from the time of the Confession.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 3, 2016)

A couple of men whose writings you'd find informative:

John Dagg's _Manual of Theology_ and _Manual of Church Order_
John Gill's _Body of Doctrinal Divinity_ and _Body of Practical Divinity_

Note that Gill is not always confessional and tends at points toward a nearly hyper-Calvinistic position. That being said, he is insightful. 

Boyce is terrific, though a product of his time (i.e., his position on creation is reflective of evangelical answers to Darwinism not yet having been formulated; and his chapter on the atonement qualifies him as a 4 1/2-pointer, not a full-orbed 5-pointer. Then again, so does the Abstract of Principles). 

The Coxe/Owen volume, _Covenant Theology from Adam to Christ_, is a personal favorite. RBAP publishes a great edition with a nice introduction by James Renihan.

A.W. Pink has a volume entitled _The Divine Covenants_ which is worth a look.

Pascal Denault's book _The Distinctiveness of Baptist Covenant Theology_ is very good. The book released about the same time by Greg Nichols, _Covenant Theology: A Reformed and Baptistic Perspective_, is just not helpful in my opinion. 

No disrespect at all intended, but I wouldn't waste time or shelf space on A.H. Strong. Just my $0.02...

Of human writings, I would urge above all else that you study the 1689 Confession and the Baptist Catechism closely. It is an excellent resource.

Grace to you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks!

There is a lot of reformed books from a Presbyterian viewpoint, and glad to seethere is some from more of a Baptist one!


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 3, 2016)

Bookmarked!

Seems to be lot less from a reformed baptist viewpoint...


----------



## py3ak (Nov 3, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> Bookmarked!
> 
> Seems to be lot less from a reformed baptist viewpoint...



That's probably inevitable. Baptists were a numerically smaller body; often economically less well-off; educationally disadvantaged (they could not attend either of the great universities). They were simply not in a position to produce a body of literature comparable to what was possible in the Church of Scotland. Yet they had men of remarkable ability (Bunyan, Spurgeon), extensive learning (Keach, Gill), unimpeachable character (Beddome) and striking personality (Rylands).


----------



## yeutter (Nov 4, 2016)

Not exactly Reformed Baptist, but the sovereign grace Landmark Baptist theologian, Thomas Paul Simmons, wrote a compendium titled* A Systematic Study Of Bible Doctrine.* I have found it helpful.


----------

